# Google- Relief for IBS sufferer John as he finally conquers condition - This is Total Essex



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

This is Total Essex
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Relief for IBS sufferer John as he finally conquers condition*
*This is Total Essex*
A HUSBAND who lost his wife to bowel cancer earlier this year has finally put an end to his own stomach illness. John Yarrow, 65, has suffered from *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) for 20 years, with bloating, nausea and flatulence blighting his day-to *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

